# Could some edit this image for me please



## LUGiA (Jun 9, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/london/content/images...dge_203x152.gif

Could some that know how to use photoshop put a black border around the edges of the England badge and make the background transparent (no white background).

Thanks


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 9, 2010)

You could try it yourself with paint.net its free and you can do this too.
i tried it for you, but everytime i upload it, the transparent part becomes white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




sorry mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but maybe someone else knows a better solution


----------



## Harsky (Jun 9, 2010)

Meh meh


----------



## xist (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes it has transparency if you keep it as a PNG

EDIT - Too late....>_>


----------

